# Steam offline und nicht erreichbar



## Blackstacker (19. April 2012)

Seit ein paar Stunden ist Steam für viele in Deutschland nicht erreichbar und im Steam Forum gehts auch heiss her und keine antworten von Steam in den letzten Stunden

Damit macht sich Steam keine Freunde heute in Deutschland  

Auf Chip Online   und hier gibts auch nur kleine informations häppchen 

der Offline modus funktioniert auch nicht zur zeit wegen des letzten updates 

hoffentlich wird der fehler schnell behoben und es kann weiter gehen mit dauer suchten.


----------



## paradox13371ftw (19. April 2012)

Das ist ja mal ganz was neues, dass Steam nicht geht


----------



## belle (19. April 2012)

Was soll das denn heissen? 
Ich hatte damit außer ein paar kurzzeitiger Ausfälle noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Sand0r (19. April 2012)

Ja das ist tatsächlich (und ohne Sarkasmus) ganz was neues.  Ich hatte noch nie solche Probleme mit Steam. Was aber nichts daran ändert das sowas nicht passieren darf! Schließlich kommen jetzt unzählige Gamer nicht an ihre ehrlich erstandenen Spiele heran.


----------



## Shinchyko (19. April 2012)

War auch vorhin am überlgen ob ich die Meldung Poste.. aber dan dacht ich, lass mal den anderen den Vortritt

Hier nochn paar news@ Blackstacker

Steam Forum announcement:


> There is a known Steam login issue affecting some users in Germany.  We  are actively working on this issue and will post more information as  soon as possible.



Es gibt aber auch schon jetzt eine Möglichkeit wieder mit Steam zu connecten. Dazu müsste man sich ein Programm laden, welches eine Amerikanische IP annimmt. Somit kommt man dan auch wieder auf Steam.
Beachted dabei das wenn ihr Steam deinstalliert und neu installed oder glaub auch mit dem IP Programm hantiert, das Steam evtl die ganzen Spiele deinstalliert. Vorher ein Backup von zumindest den aktuell gespielten Spiele wäre als vor dem experimentieren garnet ma so schlecht.

Quelle:
Steam Downtime Announcements - Page 28 - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2012)

Wurde mir gestern Abend auch schon angezeigt, nur hatte ich da eh nicht gezockt. Kann ja mal passieren soo etwas, nur ein paar mehr Infos wären ja auch nicht schlecht. 
Das ist der Grund warum ich solche Zwänge hasse


----------



## lunar19 (19. April 2012)

Man, wenn die schon so was einführen, sollten sie auch dafür sorgen, dass es immer läuft. Wenn einem so die Möglichkeit zum Zocken genommen wird, ist das schon sehr bedauerlich...


----------



## guidoevo (19. April 2012)

Ich könnte auch kotzen, gestern Abend die neue SSD eingebaut Win7 installiert und dann sowas. Noch nicht mal so was einfaches wie eine Info seitens Steam. Ich dachte schon ich habe bei der Installation von Win7 auf der SSD was verbimmelt aber dem ist nicht so. Ein Spiel soll mich begeistern und nicht verärgern. Beim nächsten Spiel mit Steamzwang werde ich wohl nicht mehr so lange überlegen.


----------



## Blackstacker (19. April 2012)

Shinchyko schrieb:


> War auch vorhin am überlgen ob ich die Meldung Poste.. aber dan dacht ich, lass mal den anderen den Vortritt
> 
> Hier nochn paar news@ Blackstacker
> 
> ...



von diesem kleinen programm das die IP ändert sollte man die Finger lassen laut Steam da es gegen die AGB´s verstösst und auf keinen fall sollte man Steam käufe oder geschäfte tätigen mit dieser Software da keine sicherheit der Daten gewährlseistet ist  und die Daten über irgendwelche Fremdserver laufen bei denen wer auch immer deine Daten dann abgreifen kann !


----------



## H@buster (19. April 2012)

Wow, Leute, kriegt euch doch mal ein.
Die haben grad eine KLEINE Downtime und das nur für einen TEIL Deutschlands.

Origin ist deutlich schlimmer.

Was habt ihr denn gemacht, als das PSN Ewigkeiten down war? O_o


----------



## paradox13371ftw (19. April 2012)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Man, wenn die schon so was einführen, sollten sie auch dafür sorgen, dass es immer läuft. Wenn einem so die Möglichkeit zum Zocken genommen wird, ist das schon sehr bedauerlich...


 
Meine Meinung! Ich habe ca 1 mal die Woche das Problem, dass ich nicht zocken kann weil Steam nicht geht. Ich finds total nervig und auch ein wenig peinlich für Steam.


----------



## GxGamer (19. April 2012)

Danke für die News, direkt mal Steam gestartet = Keine Verbindung.
Das erste mal dieses Problem und trotzdem ärgerlich. Bezahlt ist bezahlt.


----------



## sfc (19. April 2012)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Dabei wollte ich heute den freien Tag mal nutzen, um endlich LA Noire fertig zu spielen.


----------



## alm0st (19. April 2012)

paradox13371ftw schrieb:


> Meine Meinung! Ich habe ca 1 mal die Woche das Problem, dass ich nicht zocken kann weil Steam nicht geht. Ich finds total nervig und auch ein wenig peinlich für Steam.


 
Peinlich? Erschaff du doch erstmal ein fehlerfreies System mit Millionen von Nutzern und sorg dafür dass es immer 100% fehlerfrei läuft..... 

Ist für mich das erste mal in 6 Jahren seitdem ich Steam nutze, dass ich tatsächliche 1 Abend mal gar nicht zocken kann (zumindest meine Steam Games). Zum Glück gibts im Leben noch andere Dinge, sonst könnte man ja wegen sowas verzweifeln....


----------



## Bennz (19. April 2012)

ich Habe zugang zu Steam


----------



## L-man (19. April 2012)

bei mir gehts auch nicht, das erinnert einen daran nicht zu bequem zu werden und alle Spiele über Steam zu kaufen. Habe seit Montag Witcher 2 von Amazon darum lässt es mich im Moment kalt.


----------



## Blackstacker (19. April 2012)

H@buster schrieb:


> Wow, Leute, kriegt euch doch mal ein.
> Die haben grad eine KLEINE Downtime und das nur für einen TEIL Deutschlands.
> 
> Origin ist deutlich schlimmer.
> ...



Origin ? kein Intresse an dem Müll  Ich wollte Crysis 2 Kaufen und als es von Steam weg war hats mich dann auch nicht mehr intressiert  Ich würde es bei Steam kaufen aber nicht von Origin !

PSN ? WTF ?  Isch Haaabee garkein Playsdation 

Ich bleibe bei Steam und die paar stunden bis es wieder läuft werde ich auch überleben ohne Amok zu laufen


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (19. April 2012)

Und auf der News


----------



## Sand0r (19. April 2012)

Ohne das Thema Origin wieder anzufangen... Wer Steam nutzt sollte sich über Origin nicht aufregen, es ist letztendlich das gleiche nur halt von EA und nicht von Valve. Ich finde es allgemein schade das man selbst Offline- (Singleplayer-) Spiele nicht zocken kann wenn ein solcher Dienst nicht läuft. Sowas sollte und darft egtl nicht passieren. Auch ich bin heute daheim und wollte die Zeit mit Skyrim verbringen, woraus wohl leider nichts wird. Nun zock ich halt NFS Shift 2 über Origin (welches ich dort für 5€ beim nem Deal gekauft habe).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2012)

Bennz schrieb:


> ich Habe zugang zu Steam



Nö bei mir kommt die gleiche Meldung wie schon seit Gestern.


----------



## Blackstacker (19. April 2012)

Sand0r schrieb:


> Ich finde es allgemein schade das man selbst Offline- (Singleplayer-) Spiele nicht zocken kann wenn ein solcher Dienst nicht läuft. Sowas sollte und darft egtl nicht passieren.



Normalerweise läuft Steam im Offline Modus wenn es keine Internetverbindung gibt aber durch das Server problem bei Valve geht Steam nicht in den Offline Modus wie es bei nicht vorhandener Internet verbindung normalerweise der fall wäre.

Sämtliche Spiele sind verfügbar wenn man einfach vor dem starten von Steam einfach die Internet verbindung trennt 

Das problem besteht nur bei bestehender Internet verbindung.


----------



## NeRo1987 (19. April 2012)

Wahnsinn wie gleich alle Rumheulen weil sie vllt mal nen Tag nicht Zocken können?! 

Leute Leute Leute, es gibt auch noch andere Freizeitaktivitäten


----------



## lunar19 (19. April 2012)

> Wow, Leute, kriegt euch doch mal ein.
> Die haben grad eine KLEINE Downtime und das nur für einen TEIL Deutschlands.
> 
> Origin ist deutlich schlimmer.
> ...



Also die Downtime ist jetzt schon fast ein Tag...und wenn nicht mal der Offline-Modus richtig funktioniert, ist das schon schlecht. Und Playstation ist mir als Computer-Spieler so ziemlich extrem egal 
Außerdem: Es geht nicht darum, dass man keine anderen Hobbies hat, sondern darum, dass ein Service, für den man bezahlt und den man in diesem Fall sogar benötigt, einfach nicht funktioniert. Natürlich kann ich aufs Spielen verzichten, aber es geht hier ums Prinzip.


----------



## TempestX1 (19. April 2012)

Na toll. Bei mir geht es seit gestern Abend nicht mehr.

Scheiß Steam.
Da kann man noch nicht mal offline Zocken/offline gehen. Wofür ist dann die Offline-Funktion gedacht.
Wie kann man nur so einen Müll entwickeln.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. April 2012)

Eigentlich eine mittelgroße Frechheit. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, darf ich doch wohl erwarten, es dann starten zu können, wann es mir passt? Deswegen sollte zumindest der Offline-Modus gewährleistet sein.


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine mittelgroße Frechheit. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, darf ich doch wohl erwarten, es dann starten zu können, wann es mir passt? Deswegen sollte zumindest der Offline-Modus gewährleistet sein.


 
Das ist finde ich eh ironisch... Um Offline spielen zu können, muss man Online sein...


----------



## Ser1 (19. April 2012)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn wie gleich alle Rumheulen weil sie vllt mal nen Tag nicht Zocken können?!
> 
> Leute Leute Leute, es gibt auch noch andere Freizeitaktivitäten


 
  Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hatte früher auch einige Probleme mit Steam..aber damals war Steam auch relativ neu und seid einigen Jahren habe ich keine Probleme mehr vor allem seid dem ich die nötigen Ports die man freigeben kann läufts super da ich des öfteren einer der wenigen bin bei denen Steam läuft obwohl sich im TS dann mehrere beschweren Steam off. Das liegt wohl nicht zwingen an Steam das bei einigen Steam öfters aufgibt.  Auserdem Sind solche Probleme überall zu finden ich weis nicht wies bei euch ist...Steam tut damit wohl unfreiwillig einigen nen Gefallen in dem es sie vielleicht sogar an die Luft frische Luft wird...für die die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben, es wird langsam wieder wärmer drausen  

*Für alle die ihren Keller nicht verlassen wollen können mal versuchen Steam zustarten wenn die Verbindung getrennt ist (Kabel ziehn z.B) Offline Modus geht vorrausgesetzt ihr habt ein Häkchen bei "Login Informationen auf diesem Rechner speichern" gemacht..dann dürft ihr euch nicht wundern, da das den Offlinemodus unbrauchbar macht wenn es nicht aktiviert ist und nicht das Steam Problem.*Und nebenbei..Origin sammelt viel mehr Infos als Steam dafür habt ihr ja bei der Installation zugestimmt...Steam fragt dich zumindest ob es deine Systeminfos haben darf. Ich denke der Thread ist ziemlich überflüssig sollte das Problem keine größeren Dimensionen erreichen.

Und ich finde für Steam müssen sich die Entwickler auch nicht schämen..ausser das man ihr VAC teilweise inne Tonnen kloppen kann..


MfG $er1


----------



## lunar19 (19. April 2012)

> Eigentlich eine mittelgroße Frechheit. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe,  darf ich doch wohl erwarten, es dann starten zu können, wann es mir  passt? Deswegen sollte zumindest der Offline-Modus gewährleistet sein.


Ich find eher eine sehr Große... Aber du hast Recht, genau das hat mich an Steam schon öfter gestört, dass man immer eine Internetverbindung braucht oder viel Zeit, um das alles einzurichten 



> Steam tut damit wohl unfreiwillig einigen nen Gefallen in dem es sie  vielleicht sogar an die Luft frische Luft wird...für die die es noch  nicht mitbekommen haben, es wird langsam wieder wärmer drausen



Ist das noch Ironie oder schon Sarkasmus?


----------



## Star_KillA (19. April 2012)

Sand0r schrieb:


> Ja das ist tatsächlich (und ohne Sarkasmus) ganz was neues.  Ich hatte noch nie solche Probleme mit Steam. Was aber nichts daran ändert das sowas nicht passieren darf! Schließlich kommen jetzt unzählige Gamer nicht an ihre ehrlich erstandenen Spiele heran.


 Bitte ?! Hast Du sonst keine Probleme ? Werd mal erwachsen


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. April 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Bitte ?! Hast Du sonst keine Probleme ? Werd mal erwachsen


 
Und dann? Kauft er sichn Auto und wenns ne Panne hat ists das gleiche - man kann das ehrlich erstandene Auto nicht benutzen. Was soll er dann machen? Noch erwachsener werden?
Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, dass man das Auto selbstständig abschleppen und reparieren lassen kann - bei STEAM biste völlig machtlos... so wie wenn du inner Wüste stehst mittm kaputten Auto und kannst keine Hilfe holen 

Erwachsen werden heißt gerade NICHT, alles hinzunehmen was man vor die nase gesetzt bekommt - ich kann ihn voll verstehen, wer 50€ gezahlt hat und nichts erhält wurde betrogen. So einfach ist das. Wenn man dann einfach die Klappe hält und was anderes macht nur weil das geht hat man das Prinzip nicht verstanden.

Aber ich habs ja schonmal rausgehauen - Spiele nicht erlaubt!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1316-alkis-blog-5-spielen-nicht-erlaubt.html


----------



## _chris_ (19. April 2012)

Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, ich hab nur ein Spiel das ich spiele und das geht nun nicht . Auf PS3 hab ich keine Lust und ich dachte zur Ablenkung mal zocken in der Pause wär cool. Aber so leider nicht möglich.
Dann machen wir mal was sinnvolles in der Zeit . Hoffentlich kann ich dann heute Abend wieder zocken  (was dagegen tun kann man ja nicht außer sich zu beschweren)

MfG


----------



## tiga05 (19. April 2012)

Mein Steam Mobil App funktioniert aber noch . Hurra!


----------



## Alex555 (19. April 2012)

natürlich nicht schön, aber man sollte doch auch mal einen Tag ohne zocken auskommen können  
Sollten morgen immer noch Probleme sein kannst du dich zu Recht beschweren, aber derzeit ist die Kritik für mich etwas überzogen. 
Falls jedoch steam gehackt wurde, und nichts bekannt gegeben wird, ist das eine Sauerei und sollte regen Widerstand auslösen.


----------



## Kubiac (19. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine mittelgroße Frechheit. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, darf ich doch wohl erwarten, es dann starten zu können, wann es mir passt? Deswegen sollte zumindest der Offline-Modus gewährleistet sein.



Das ist ja das "schöne" an diesen Plattformen. Diese Spiele gehören dir nicht und wenn die Server weg sind, sind "deine" Spiele auch futsch.
Ich hoff, dass dieser Vorfall die Leute bewusst macht wie "toll" dies Plattformen sind.


----------



## g-13mrnice (19. April 2012)

Steam hat locker seit bereits 2 Wochen starke Probleme mit den userlogins und den Spieleservern, das wurde von tag zu Tag schlimmer und gipfelt nun in kompletter Offline, wundert mich daher gar nicht. Ansich mag ich Steam aber so ein Problem und dann noch über Tage ist ein NoGo


----------



## Sand0r (19. April 2012)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn wie gleich alle Rumheulen weil sie vllt mal nen Tag nicht Zocken können?!
> 
> Leute Leute Leute, es gibt auch noch andere Freizeitaktivitäten


 



Ser1 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen...  ...Auserdem Sind  solche Probleme überall zu finden ich weis nicht wies bei euch  ist...Steam tut damit wohl unfreiwillig einigen nen Gefallen in dem es  sie vielleicht sogar an die Luft frische Luft wird...für die die es noch  nicht mitbekommen haben, es wird langsam wieder wärmer drausen
> 
> ...Für alle die ihren Keller nicht verlassen wollen können mal versuchen Steam zustarten wenn die Verbindung getrennt ist
> 
> MfG $er1


 
Ist schon echt der Hammer wenn Leute mit einem über ein Gaming-Portal   reden, im Gegenzug aber Gamer schlecht reden. Muss man sich heutzutage   schämen wenn man zocken will? Auch unter Gamern? Ich sage ganz klar   NEIN! Mehr fällt mir zu diesem HOHN nicht ein!



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Bitte ?! Hast Du sonst keine Probleme ? Werd mal erwachsen


 
Was hat das mit erwachsen werden zutun? Da interessiert mich doch glatt  was du an diesem Post nicht erwachsen findest? Ist es ein Spiel ehrlich  zu erwerben, nie mit Steam Probleme gehabt zu haben oder die Tatsache  das ich meine gekaufte Ware auch uneingeschränkt nutzen möchte?




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und dann? Kauft er sichn Auto und wenns ne Panne hat ists das gleiche - man kann das ehrlich erstandene Auto nicht benutzen. Was soll er dann machen? Noch erwachsener werden?
> Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, dass man das Auto selbstständig abschleppen und reparieren lassen kann - bei STEAM biste völlig machtlos... so wie wenn du inner Wüste stehst mittm kaputten Auto und kannst keine Hilfe holen
> 
> Erwachsen werden heißt gerade NICHT, alles hinzunehmen was man vor die nase gesetzt bekommt - ich kann ihn voll verstehen, wer 50€ gezahlt hat und nichts erhält wurde betrogen. So einfach ist das. Wenn man dann einfach die Klappe hält und was anderes macht nur weil das geht hat man das Prinzip nicht verstanden.
> ...


 
 Danke und ja, ich bin erwachsen und habe sogar schon ein Auto...


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. April 2012)

Na hoffentlich pannenfrei 
ich hab immer noch meinen alten weil der neue ja seit rund 5 Monaten nicht beikommt 

Mann war das schön als man damals sein Spiel kaufte, es ins Laufwerk schob und spielen konnte.


----------



## PEG96 (19. April 2012)

Ein Spiel als Entschädigung wäre mmn angebracht


----------



## Sand0r (19. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich pannenfrei
> ich hab immer noch meinen alten weil der neue ja seit rund 5 Monaten nicht beikommt
> 
> Mann war das schön als man damals sein Spiel kaufte, es ins Laufwerk schob und spielen konnte.


 
Ich hab schon meinen Zweiten, aber nur weil mein altes Schätzchen den letzten Winter nicht überstanden hätte. Nun fahr ich einen neuen Schönen und der alte ist stillgelegt bis Geld für eine Restaurierung da ist.

Ja das mit den CD's wahr schon was schönes, wobei ich Steam und Konsorten nicht so schlimm finde. Wenn das halt nur immer funktionieren würde.



PEG96 schrieb:


> Ein Spiel als Entschädigung wäre mmn angebracht



Sowas ähnliches werden wir vlt sogar erwarten können, ich denke aber eher eine kurze aber wirkunsvolle Rabataktion. "Sarkasmus an" Damit wir Gamer noch ein par Monate nicht aus dem Keller kommen. "Sarkasmus aus"


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. April 2012)

Sand0r schrieb:


> Ich hab schon meinen Zweiten, aber nur weil mein altes Schätzchen den letzten Winter nicht überstanden hätte. Nun fahr ich einen neuen Schönen und der alte ist stillgelegt bis Geld für eine Restaurierung da ist.
> 
> Ja das mit den CD's wahr schon was schönes, wobei ich Steam und Konsorten nicht so schlimm finde. Wenn das halt nur immer funktionieren würde.


 
Ohje, der jetzt bestellte ist mein 5. 

Das mit den CDs war ne geile Nummer, vor allem als es noch keine (erschwinglichen) Brenner und damit auch kein problem illegaler Kopien gab. Da musste bei den allermeisten Spielen (und entsprechend großer Festplatte) nicht mal ne CD im Laufwerk liegen.
Das warn noch zeiten wo man sich bei der Installation aussuchen konnte ob man Minimal (3MB), Emphohlen (40MB) oder Komplett (550MB) wählen wollte


----------



## Xibit1990 (19. April 2012)

Warten wir doch einmal ab d.h abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## DarkMo (19. April 2012)

sachen gibts. steam is NICHT das maß aller dinge? junge junge, wer hätte DAS gedacht...
aber schau mal an, ich hab nich EIN steam game un hab somit nich EIN problem. meine einzige sünde is bf3 mit kack origin, was im grunde das selbe is ^^


----------



## Fexzz (19. April 2012)

Naja, passiert. Finds nicht sehr dramatisch. Würde mich aber dafür itneressieren, woran es liegt, wenn tatsächlich nur ein Teil betroffen ist. Es liegt defintiv nicht an den Regionen. 
Ich wohne in der Nähe von Bremen und komme nicht rein, ein Kollege in Bayern und einer in Frankfurt ebensowenig. Eventuell hat ein Provider Steam versehentlich auf irgendeine "Blockier"-Liste gesetzt?


----------



## Tgt79 (19. April 2012)

Das mit der Blockierliste ist durchaus möglich und garnicht mal so unwahrscheinlich, weil schon mehr als einmal bei versch. Diensten, Webseiten und Providern passiert. Glaub's aber trotzdem nicht, da zumindestens die Steam-Website (Store etc.) erreichbar sind. Jedenfalls bei mir (Raum Görlitz, Telekom)


----------



## Leandros (19. April 2012)

Steam is doch ********. Ich habs immer gesagt!
Das einzige spiel was ich momentan zocke, DotA 2, muss natürlich über steam laufen ...

- Steam Offline
- PlayDotA.com offline

are you fucking kidding me?!


----------



## Snake7 (19. April 2012)

Leute - weiter weiter.
Ich schmeiß mich weg vor Lachen wie der weltweit größte Spieledownloader an die Wand gestellt wird wegen nen Fehler der im Augenblick gefixt wird und bald gefixt sein wird.

Wie kann man nur so blau Äugig sein?
Aber was rede - ihr seit doch alle voll die Spezis die voll die Ahnung haben wie "leicht" so ein Netzwerk aus ein paar tausend Server ist - da dauert die Fehlerdiagnose nur  Nanosekunden, Stimmts?

Komisch nur, warum ihr euch dann hier rumtreibt und den Fehler nicht beseitigt.





Ach, ihr habt keine Ahnung - dann sagt das doch gleich und meckert nicht rum.

*Der Beitrag könnte Eigenschaften wie Sakasmus und/oder Ironie enthalten.
Wer diee Eigenschaften findet, kann sichselber gratulieren.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (19. April 2012)

Hi!

Habe gerade erst diesen Thread gefunden...

Hatte gerade bei Actiongames hier auch was dazu Erstellt...
Auch ist da ein Prog. im link genannt welches zugang zum Steam Server ermöglicht.
Es Funktioniert weil ich gerade mein Game Install.
Was so vorher nicht gehen wollte.
Das Programm soll den offline modus ermöglichen...

Hier der link: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-in-Deutschland-nicht-erreichbar-1543285.html

In NRW Bielefeld Unitymedia Steam-Netzwerk nicht zu erreichen... Store ja...


----------



## Hornissentreiber (19. April 2012)

Der Trick, der im Link von AMD vs Intel genannt wird, funktioniert bei mir. Danke, super Tipp!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (19. April 2012)

Hi!

Sach ich ja...  ich Install. gerade mein Game mit dem / über dem Programm...
Dauert zwar recht lange, aber es geht!
Also Online zugehen, und dann kann man den offline modus einstellen...


----------



## RapToX (19. April 2012)

ist zwar ärgerlich, aber übertreiben sollte man deswegen jetzt auch nicht 
das so ein system nunmal nicht permanent fehlerfrei läuft, sollte doch jedem klar sein und da braucht auch niemand mit dem "ich habe aber für meine spiele bezahlt"-argument zu kommen. wenn windoof rumspinnt oder euer auto/motorrad/whatever mal nicht anspringt macht ihr doch auch nicht gleich so ein fass auf oder? schließlich habt ihr dafür ja auch bezahlt!
ja es ist ärgerlich...mehr aber auch nicht, da niemandem ein schaden entsteht.





TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Das ist finde ich eh ironisch... Um Offline spielen zu können, muss man Online sein...


 wenn ich sooo einen käse immer lese 
der offline-modus funktioniert auch ohne internetverbindung! nur gibts im moment scheinbar auch damit probleme, wenn man sich während der downtime versucht anzumelden.

*was man mal versuchen(!) könnte, wenn man sich während der downtime noch nicht angemeldet hat:* internetverbindung komplett trennen, dann steam starten und den offline-modus auswählen. sobald steam läuft, sollte man die internetverbindung wieder herstellen können, ohne das es probleme gibt.
ich kanns leider nicht testen, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das funktioniert. bei mir funktioniert der offline-modus schließlich schon jahrelang ohne jegliche internetverbindung.




AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Habe gerade erst diesen Thread gefunden...
> 
> ...


man sollte aber unbedingt dazu sagen, dass die benutzung von hotspot-shield (*theoretisch!*) einen accountbann nachsichziehen kann, da die nutzung solcher dienste laut agb untersagt ist! wobei ich jetzt persönlich keinen kenne, der deswegen gebannt wurde. dennoch: benutzung nur auf eigene gefahr


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (19. April 2012)

Hi!

Das Problem ist einfach... Man muss mit dem Game 1x Online gewesen sein, und dann auf offline gehen...
Dann kann man ohne Probleme offline zocken.
Nur zu dumm, wenn man wie bei mir den offline modus nicht aktiviert hat...

Das was RapToX... meinte, geht soweit ich weis, so wars bei mir... nur dann wenn man Steam auf offline Eingestellt hat.
So is es bei mir... Ich konnte keinen offline modus wählen...

Wenn der offline modus Eingestellt is, kansste jahre lang offline zocken.. Wie bei GFWL...


----------



## RapToX (19. April 2012)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Das was RapToX... meinte, geht soweit ich weis, so wars bei mir... nur dann wenn man Steam auf offline Eingestellt hat.
> So is es bei mir... Ich konnte keinen offline modus wählen...
> 
> Wenn der offline modus Eingestellt is, kansste jahre lang offline zocken.. Wie bei GFWL...


was heißt denn "eingestellt ist"?
also mein rechner bietet mir immer den offline-modus an, sobald ich keine internetverbindung habe. da muß ich vorher nichts einstellen, das kommt ganz automatisch.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (19. April 2012)

Hi!

Ja, eigendlich ja...
Nur ging das aufeinmal bei mir nicht mehr... 
Kam nur noch diese dumme Meldung von wegen Steam-Netzwerk nicht zu erreichen... 
Vorher konnte ich den offline modus auch nehmen... nur aufeinmal nur noch diese meldung...


----------



## HeinzNeu (19. April 2012)

Ich lese nur immer etwas über "Probleme"... doch worin besteht denn *konkret* das Probelm bei STEAM?


----------



## spionkaese (19. April 2012)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Ich lese nur immer etwas über "Probleme"... doch worin besteht denn *konkret* das Probelm bei STEAM?


Man kann Steam nicht mehr starten 
Laut nem Mod im Steam Forum kennt Valve selber das Problem noch nicht


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (19. April 2012)

Hi!

Ha, wie ich es mir dachte... 

" Laut nem Mod im Steam Forum kennt Valve selber das Problem noch nicht "...

Nach guten 24 Std. die Ursache noch nicht gefunden? Oh je...

Nicht das die Putze bei denen versehendlich nen stecker gezogen hat, um zu saugen... 

Das Problem ist, wenn man... Online bei Steam war, 
und dann nicht auf offline gehen gestellet hat... bekommste deine Games nicht zum laufen...
Erst wenn de bei Steam offline gegeangen bist, kannste deine Games offline nutzen...
So war's bei mir zumindest...


----------



## HeinzNeu (19. April 2012)

Dass man Steam nicht mehr starten kann, habe ich schon mit Bedauern bemerkt. Schlimmer ist, dass die bei Steam wohl selber noch nicht wissen, wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## spionkaese (19. April 2012)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ha, wie ich es mir dachte...
> 
> ...


 Ja. Im Steam Forum wird die Stimmung immer angespannter. Wen wunderts, manche haben da mehrere tausend Euro in ihren Account investiert - das tut dann wirklich weh


----------



## sipsap (19. April 2012)

geht wieder  ihr ungeduldiges volk ^^

nur scheinbar noch nicht bei jedem


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (19. April 2012)

Hi!

Ich habe 5 Steam Games... und das is schon mehr als blöde...

Aber ich war immer der meinung, die haben da Ihre IT und co Profis... 
Dann nach 24 Std. immer noch nicht zu wissen was los ist?

Also wenn das so weiter geht, haben nicht nur die ME3 macher stress... 

Geht wieder? Ohne zu wissen was der fehler war?
Fragt sich nur wie lange...

Is ja nicht möglich, es geiiiiit... ich werd verrückt...


----------



## Luigi93 (19. April 2012)

Also mein Steam hatte bisher und auch heute keine Probleme. Bis eben hab ich noch erfolgreich TF2 spielen können.


----------



## sipsap (19. April 2012)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> Also mein Steam hatte bisher und auch heute keine Probleme. Bis eben hab ich noch erfolgreich TF2 spielen können.


 
auf welchen steam-server verbindest du standardmäßig?


btw nicht nur deutschland hat probleme. schweden und norwegen melden ähnliche probleme


----------



## spionkaese (19. April 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> auf welchen steam-server verbindest du standardmäßig?
> 
> 
> btw nicht nur deutschland hat probleme. schweden und norwegen melden ähnliche probleme


Könnte daran liegen dass jetzt die ganzen Deutschen auf einmal verbinden


----------



## DeaD-A1m (19. April 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> btw nicht nur deutschland hat probleme. schweden und norwegen melden ähnliche probleme


Luxemburg scheint auch down zu sein...


----------



## sipsap (19. April 2012)

hab nochmal genauer nachgefragt 



21:03 - sipsap [FUUU]: hola
21:04 - ☣: hi
21:05 - sipsap [FUUU]: steamproblems today?
21:06 - ☣ : what do u mean?
21:06 - sipsap [FUUU]: could you connect today?
21:06 - sipsap [FUUU]: german login servers were down the hole day
21:07 - ☣ : it was down a few min ago but only for a short time
21:07 - ☣ : ive played alot today
21:07 - sipsap [FUUU]: ah okay
21:07 - ☣: so no major problems no
21:08 - sipsap [FUUU]: so you had problems as germany was connected xD


----------



## Ossiracer (19. April 2012)

Also ich komm inzwischen wieder rein. Verbinde auf den Münchner/Frankfurter server.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (19. April 2012)

Hi!

" Könnte daran liegen dass jetzt die ganzen Deutschen auf einmal verbinden" ha ha ha, der is gut... 

Also bei mir gehts (bis jetzte )... wieder... NRW Bielefeld Unitymedia... 
Keine ahnung welcher Server des ist... 

Vermute mal das die dass Problem verlagert haben


----------



## Fexzz (19. April 2012)

Bei mir gehts auch wieder (Kabel Deutschland, Niedersachsen). Seltsam, bin echt gespannt ob Steam noch meldet, woran das lag.


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. April 2012)

Funzt bei mir auch wieder... (1&1, Westerwald)


----------



## KonterSchock (20. April 2012)

wird zeit das Origin & steam von der bildfläsche verschwinden, seit es die gibt ,gibts kein freies zocken mehr sprich unabhängig vom Inet.

damals hat man sich die CD gekauft und sie wahr eigentum ohne wenn und aber , aber heute kauft man sich die cd und man ist vepflichtet bei steam oder Origin ein account zu erstellen weil man sonst das gekaufte spiel net spielen kann , ich finde das ORIGIN & Steam Optional sein sollten und diese Verpflichtung AB schaft!


----------



## RapToX (20. April 2012)

Ossiracer schrieb:


> Verbinde auf den Münchner/Frankfurter server.


 das ist nur der server von dem du deine spieledateien etc. lädst. mit dem login hat das normalerweise nichts zu tun, sonst hätte es ja nicht solche probleme gegeben


----------

